# Wheel Nut painting??



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if its OK to spray the 'nut' of wheel nuts, and what would i need?

Just that my (Kahn) wheels have gone away for refurb (and straightening, effing potholes!!) and ive got new centre cap badges coming as they had water ingress and were abit marked, and my wheel nuts are just abit dull and pitted, so wanted to give them a new lease of life if poss.

Was just thinking of wire brushing them, cleaning with white spirit and masking them up (as i dont want to spray the thread or the nut 'seat') and giving them a couple of coats of some random silver paint, or maybe proper wheel silver if that would work better?

and no im not buying new nuts as they are special extended bolts needed due to the wheels etc.

any advice greatly received


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Absolutely fine. DOn't bother wasting time taping up. Just get a cardboard box, pierce a hole with a pencil, screw them through and spray the top with the thread in the box. Job done.

Like so...
































































and after a few coats


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Absolutely fine. DOn't bother wasting time taping up. Just get a cardboard box, pierce a hole with a pencil, screw them through and spray the top with the thread in the box. Job done.


Aye cheers Maggi....i hadnt thought of that actually, i was just gonna drill some wood, mask the bolts up and stick them in the wood and spray them...the box idea is far simpler, ta very much :thumb:

So would proper wheel silver paint be better then just a random silver car paint?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Paint is essentially the same, you'd use for example Vauxhall Star Silver for spraying a wing or for spraying an alloy. 

Remember a coat of primer beforehand.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

I love black nuts,










wet n dry paper,wire brush, 00wool, japlac
:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

xpressvalet said:


> I love black nuts,:thumb:


steady on 

I was scratching my head about how to do them, then realised they're screws and I only need to cover them. Standing them up was a pain and saw the box. I know it will have been done loads before, but it's such a simple idea I bet many don't think of it!

Might be worth getting some anti rust stuff depending on what they're made out of. I did mine because they rusted, am just gonna order some plated ones soon as a merc mechanic completely shredded some with an air gun :wall:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

That'll work if you have bolts not nuts like mine...they're chrome plated and gone all rusty, look horrible. I might just buy some covers for them will be quicker than spraying and when you remove them you'll probably just scuff them up with the socket anyway


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I asked someone on here about whether the paint comes off as soon as you take a socket to them, they said how to do it, but Ive gone and forgotten how they did it. Its on here somewhere.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Got some Simoniz wheel silver last night.....brushed my nuts, then sanded my nuts, then wiped my nuts with white spirit, before giving my nuts about 6 coats of the silver (hehe)

I'll sling some pics up at some point


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

If you find somewhere that does nickle plating it should not be expensive to get them done.


----------



## koen_dr (Aug 4, 2007)

Since I don't have the goods to take all my wheels off, you guys just made me order chrome wheel nut covers, since you just got my attention to the bad look off them


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

maggi112 said:


> Absolutely fine. DOn't bother wasting time taping up. Just get a cardboard box, pierce a hole with a pencil, screw them through and spray the top with the thread in the box. Job done.


Great tip! Thanks, must try it.



MadOnVaux! said:


> Got some Simoniz wheel silver last night.....brushed *my nuts*, then sanded *my nuts*, then wiped *my nuts* with white spirit, before giving *my nuts* about 6 coats of the silver (hehe)
> 
> I'll sling some pics up at some point


You like saying "my nuts" don't you?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

toni said:


> You like saying "my nuts" don't you?


Yeah, just for effect! :thumb:


----------

